# Entertaining Business Clients!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Just a word of advice if you've got important business clients coming to visit you!

Don't book them in a haunted cave for two nights!

It's not good for business having a ghost trying to strangle your client two nights on the trot!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Just a word of advice if you've got important business clients coming to visit you!
> 
> Don't book them in a haunted cave for two nights!
> 
> It's not good for business having a ghost trying to strangle your client two nights on the trot!


What are you talking about ? :flock::flock: Im out of practice with your sense of humour (or not!) .....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> What are you talking about ? :flock::flock: Im out of practice with your sense of humour (or not!) .....


No joke Sue....I put clients in a rented cave and it had a ghost! (a lot of caves have ghosts)

He saw a young kid running round being chased by his father.....then something tried to strangle him....two nights in a row exactly the same.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> No joke Sue....I put clients in a rented cave and it had a ghost! (a lot of caves have ghosts)
> 
> He saw a young kid running round being chased by his father.....then something tried to strangle him....two nights in a row exactly the same.


OMG! :behindsofa: Im a bit of a coward on this issue .... I dont believe in such things .... but darent say it out loud in case one of them comes to haunt me just to prove me wrong ! How daft is that! ..... just the thought is making the hairs stand up on the back of my neck! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

They exist Sue.....I've seen things in the past that have convinced me. And I've seen a number of things here!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> They exist Sue.....I've seen things in the past that have convinced me. And I've seen a number of things here!


My cowardice, fear and downright terror is preventing me from wanting to know more  but intrigued at the same time.

I have enough bad dreams and nightmares as it is without coming across anything else scarey in the night!

I thought I read once that (if they existed) they were all kind / good natured and only lost or trying to find something ??? Whereas your visitors seem to have been scarey !!???


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh I love a good ghost story. Tell us more, Xtreme.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Oh I love a good ghost story. Tell us more, Xtreme.


That's all there is to tell Caz......they were a bit distraught about it.....but I had no idea it was haunted.

Only the husband saw it the first night and thought it was a bad dream. Then it happened on the second night and the wife experienced it as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> They exist Sue.....I've seen things in the past that have convinced me. And I've seen a number of things here!


Ghosts cannot try to strangle people as they are just left over energy and play over again and again like a video recording and cannot interact with us in any way.
Spirit on the hand can and do interact with us but would not attempt to hurt us in any way. 
There is however a phenomenom known as the old hag syndrome or sleep paralysis which can account for things like peple thinking something has tried to strangle them etc.


Veronica


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There is however a phenomenom known as the old hag syndrome


I went though that back in the 70's Veronica.....some right old boilers on that list.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I went though that back in the 70's Veronica.....some right old boilers on that list.


 I can well imagine :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I went though that back in the 70's Veronica.....some right old boilers on that list.


Mmm, but it probably wasnt just your imagination Xtreme, they probably really were trying to strangle you in your sleep!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Mmm, but it probably wasnt just your imagination Xtreme, they probably really were trying to strangle you in your sleep!


I didn't sleep with them Caz.....just booted them out the car when it was game over!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I didn't sleep with them Caz.....just booted them out the car when it was game over!


Such a gentleman!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I must be totally closed minded about things like this as I've never experienced anything spooky. Glad about that too!!:bolt:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> I must be totally closed minded about things like this as I've never experienced anything spooky. Glad about that too!!:bolt:


My life has been full of spooky things and I take them all as totally natural because that is what they are:angel:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> I've never experienced anything spooky.


So you've never met Steve Hall then Chica?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> I must be totally closed minded about things like this as I've never experienced anything spooky. Glad about that too!!:bolt:


I have had quite a few spooky experiences including living in a haunted flat!  Was glad to leave. Wont be visiting any cave houses in the near future now either!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> So you've never met Steve Hall then Chica?


So was it Steve Hall creeping in and trying to strangle em??? is that why he's no longer with us??? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> So was it Steve Hall creeping in and trying to strangle em??? is that why he's no longer with us???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Where is he Jo? On one of his European excursions?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there something wrong with me then (don't answer that)!?!???? I really have never seen anything abnormaly spooky in my life. I feel like I'm missing something now!!!! Where should I look?? What do I look for?? Maybe I should *take* something???!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Is there something wrong with me then (don't answer that)!?!???? I really have never seen anything abnormaly spooky in my life. I feel like I'm missing something now!!!! Where should I look?? What do I look for?? Maybe I should *take* something???!!!:eyebrows:


I dont believe in any of it Chica!! I think vivid imaginations and and the ability to create a spooky atmosphere! I refuse to believe if there really were such things, then it wouldnt be a question, it would be obvious!! 

I never understand why ghosts are always so damn mysterious! Why dont they stand up and say hi?? why is it always so ambiguous??? "if you're there give us a sign" and there maybe a puff of wind or a knock?? why doesnt the ghost say "here I am"!!!!????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Where should I look?? What do I look for?? -


Twitter.....and bull****! Cos I've no idea what planet that lot are on!

There's enough material there to bring the X Files back for another season!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont believe in any of it Chica!!


I'm sure Steve Hall would be willing to put the willies up you Jo.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Twitter.....and bull****! Cos I've no idea what planet that lot are on!
> 
> There's enough material there to bring the X Files back for another season!


Hahah...I had a look at twitter and immediately closed the account. Couldn't see the point of it really. Maybe it's because I don't understand it but I have no need for it so why bother?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'm sure Steve Hall would be willing to put the willies up you Jo.


I'm sure he wont be getting the opportunity!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hahah...I had a look at twitter and immediately closed the account. Couldn't see the point of it really. Maybe it's because I don't understand it but I have no need for it so why bother?!


Yes we had a thread about the merits of twitter!! had to close it, cos the twitterers are all obsessed with it. From what I can see its just a place for egos. We'll not go down that road again!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> I really have never seen anything abnormaly spooky in my life. I feel like I'm missing something now!!!! Where should I look?? What do I look for?? Maybe I should *take* something???!!!:eyebrows:


 Try hanging out down Fuengirola centre 2am Saturday. You'll see some spooky sights there.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Try hanging out down Fuengirola centre 2am Saturday. You'll see some spooky sights there.


Is it lively then Caz??? I'm usually tucked up by that time...lol. What AM I missing??


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Is it lively then Caz??? I'm usually tucked up by that time...lol. What AM I missing??


Not really lively, but there are some scary people about, usually drunken brits. Trust me, you are not missing anything there.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Interesting! I could get religion. If there are such things as ghosts then that would be proof of an afterlife. Can I have the address/contact of the cave house?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Interesting! I could get religion. If there are such things as ghosts then that would be proof of an afterlife. Can I have the address/contact of the cave house?


Ghosts are not proof of the afterlife. Spirits however are. There is a big difference between the two. There is plenty of proof of the existance of spirit.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Interesting! I could get religion. If there are such things as ghosts then that would be proof of an afterlife. Can I have the address/contact of the cave house?



Hey - we could do an Expat "Most Haunted" and book up for an investigation! Video and audio at the ready, sitting around in the dark!!! Oooooohhhhhh!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Ghosts are not proof of the afterlife. Spirits however are. There is a big difference between the two. There is plenty of proof of the existance of spirit.


Explain? Why wouldn't ghosts be proof of an afterlife?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Explain? Why wouldn't ghosts be proof of an afterlife?


Ghosts are just residual energy of past happenings which repeat themselves over and over like a recording. Ghosts therefore cannot interact with us in any way.
The difference with spirt is that when we pass to the afterlife our spirits live on in another dimension. We are spirit incarnate, when we die we become spirit discarnate, in other words our spirits live on but without the shells that our bodies are. 
We can communicate with spirit, some of us can see them. Spirit can even move solid objects using energy. This is why sometimes when people are not able to see or hear spirit they will use objects around us to let us know they are there. 

Hmm better shut up now or I will be here all day


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's one for you Veronica!

April 1995, and I was driving along a deserted road in the Welsh countryside between Llandeilo and Llandovery.

It was a long straight stretch for about 2 miles and way up ahead in the distance I could see something above the road heading towards me.

As I got nearer I could see it was a plane...it seemed to be greyish in colour with no markings. As I got even closer I realised how low it was....basically about 50-75 feet (if that) above the road.

I hit the brakes, kept watching, and I could make out propellers on the wings.

I was slowing down, but not quick enough....and the plane was literally straight in my path. I kept my hands on the wheel but instinctively ducked my head as the plane seemed to pass literally inches over the roof of the car.

The strange thing was that there was no sound, and no feeling of wind as it passed.

The car came to a halt, I looked behind and there was NOTHING to be seen.

I put it down to a freak accident that I'd managed to avoid and forgot about it.

Anyway, 3 years later I was reading a newspaper article about a ghost hunter who was listing his findings. And it mentioned a phantom plane seen at the same location that I had that experience.

A couple of years after that I did a search on the Net for further info...and I found this:

_Wellington Bomber

Location: Llandovery (Wales) - Towy Valley, between Llandovery & Llandeilo

Type: Haunting Manifestation

Date / Time: Unknown

Further Comments: A training zone for World War 2 crews, one assumes this phantom belongs to a group that didn't make the grade.
_
It was taken from the Paranormal Database site.

So it appears, even though I didn't know it at the time, that I did witness an apparition which others have seen over the course of the last 60 years.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Here's one for you Veronica!
> 
> April 1995, and I was driving along a deserted road in the Welsh countryside between Llandeilo and Llandovery.
> 
> ...


That deifinitely comes under the heading of ghost (or phantom). If you hadbeen in a low flying plane it would just have gone straight through you. A recording on the fabric of time that just plays over and over again.
There are instances of soldiers on horseback with their feet in the ground because the ground is higher than it was when they actually trod those grounds.
These sort of things are very common and well documented.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What personal experiences have you had Veronica?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> What personal experiences have you had Veronica?


too numerous to go into, but mainly spirit not ghosts


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> too numerous to go into, but mainly spirit not ghosts


Come on Veronica, please tell. :target: Although closed minded to these sorts of things I am still interested. My friend used to get dreams about things that were about to happen although she didn't know the meaning of them at the time. I do believe in palmestry tho' and have studied this but not seriously.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> Come on Veronica, please tell. :target: Although closed minded to these sorts of things I am still interested. My friend used to get dreams about things that were about to happen although she didn't know the meaning of them at the time. I do believe in palmestry tho' and have studied this but not seriously.


Lets just say that over the years I have had ample evidence that life continues after our bodies give up.
I have seen spirit and communicated with them. My grandparents are around me and often move things around to let me know they are there. I have met my main spirit guide and had her confirmed by 3 different mediums who all described her excatly the same. In fact my main guide is neither male nor femal but asexual as higher guides tend to be but I always think of her/him as her as the name I have been given for her is a female name.
Ok so now you will all be thinking, gawd that Veronica is bonkers


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

No I don't think you're bonkers. I wish I could believe that there's an afterlife in whichever way but not being religious I can't. I prefer eastern philosophy but can't believe the reborn thing. So, as I have no Faith it's hard for me to see these things. Hope I make sense  Now, if something really spooky was to happen to me, then that would certainly change my way of thinking


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> No I don't think you're bonkers. I wish I could believe that there's an afterlife in whichever way but not being religious I can't. I prefer eastern philosophy but can't believe the reborn thing. So, as I have no Faith it's hard for me to see these things. Hope I make sense  Now, if something really spooky was to happen to me, then that would certainly change my way of thinking


You dont have to be religious to believe in the afterlife. I do not believe in rebirth either. From what I have heard of the spirit world I cant see why anyone would want to come back from there to go through life on this earth again. I know when I shuffle off this mortal coil my loved ones will be waiting to greet me. I believe our lives here are simply to prepare us for better things.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I believe our lives here are simply to prepare us for better things.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


What a lovely thought..lol. That belief must really effect the way you see your life now. Hope you're right :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> No I don't think you're bonkers. I wish I could believe that there's an afterlife in whichever way but not being religious I can't. I prefer eastern philosophy but can't believe the reborn thing. So, as I have no Faith it's hard for me to see these things. Hope I make sense  Now, if something really spooky was to happen to me, then that would certainly change my way of thinking


Hi Maggie!

Oooh, this is getting interesting!

I don't think you have to have any religious beliefs in order to accept the existence of an afterlife.....it has often been thought that science and religion did not go hand in hand - in fact contradicted one another, but it is becoming clearer that those questions that cannot be answered by religion can be answered by science and vice versa. In fact, where we lived in the UK, our vicar was a physics graduate from Cambridge and could argue both sides more than adequately. I've just been having a look on the web at this - the scientists view of the afterlife, and this site came up quite a bit....had a bit of a look but it might give another view, albeit a non-religious one! Google is your friend!!

AFTERLIFE LAWYER PRESENTS THE EVIDENCE FOR LIFE AFTER DEATH AND WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DIE

Tally.xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Maggie!
> 
> Oooh, this is getting interesting!
> 
> ...


Hiya Tally,

Will give that sight a very good couple of times over and let you know my thoughts. Thanks for the link. Are you a believer in afterlife then Tally?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hiya Tally,
> 
> Will give that sight a very good couple of times over and let you know my thoughts. Thanks for the link. Are you a believer in afterlife then Tally?



Actually yes - and it's not necessarily out of any religious belief - A source of energy even from a physics point of view does not disappear to nothing....call it a misspent youth lol - but used to read so much on the subject - well, anything to do with the paranormal, the supernatural, the occult, etc etc....absolutely fascinating!! Mum went to a couple of really good mediums in the past and so many things were said to her that it just reinforced it for me. 

xxx


----------

